# 92 Camry good for conversion?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

first off, read this:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/want-build-ev-do-start-6441.html

Some Q's:
1) What is your budget? for 100 miles of range, plan on spending somewhere around 15K for LiFePo batteries.
2) is it an automatic or manual?
3) Have you looked on http://www.evalbum.com/ and looked at what others might have done?


----------



## michaeljayclark (Apr 3, 2008)

looking at camrys curb weight the 4 door wagon is 3263, 4 door sedan 2932, 2 door coupe is 2910.

What I've seen is 3000 pound cars is on the high end of the scale to tell if a car is too heavy.

Take out a few pounds for the removal of the ICE, cooling system, and exhaust system.

Looks like the easiest way is to use a manual transmission where you just leave it in 2nd gear. It can be set where you dont even have a clutch. Just put it in 2nd and take off. Automatics do not make good transmissions for EVs.

with sealed AGM batteries I'd think youd get right around 40 miles max. Seems like 40 miles is the magic number for heavier EVs. 100 miles would be really hard unless you bought the 200 Ah batteries at around $19,500 for 144 volts. 

seen an old F150 converted to electric and it had 38 batteries to get it 40 miles.....

lighter the car the better. I by far am not an expert and can only reply with the info that Ive researched so far.


----------



## jonsmith (May 6, 2008)

Hi guys thanks for the replies. I forgot to mention that it's manual and that I need to be able to use it for winter driving. Anyways, based on michaeljayclark I should prbly look for a lighter vehicle.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

HEY!! michaeljayclark good job !  J.W.


----------



## michaeljayclark (Apr 3, 2008)

I did good boss?


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey jon, check out Nick's Jeep, its way heavier than your Camry and i think he gets 35-40 miles. My mustang is a heavy car too but I would rather drive that than a little tin can especially with all these Hummers and gigantic suv's running around, if it fits your range requirements
http://www.driveev.com/jeepev/home.php


----------



## michaeljayclark (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree completely. heavy is ok just add batteries.

but then the question comes does a camry have enough room for 20 batteries? LiPOs yes but AGMs or similar it would but then he would have batteries hanging everywhere.

seen a saturn 2 door electric but that thing had batteries EVERYWHERE. 

but then that magic number of 40 pops up. that could get yeah to work on a long commute but getting back is the issue!


----------

